# Book: Emergency Radio Communications



## Tradecraft (Mar 3, 2014)

I have found that a lot of radio users fail to understand the capabilities of the radio's that they have and their expectations far exceed the radios abilities. The person then feels duped that they got a bad piece of equipment not realizing that the equipment is fine. There is also a lot of incorrect information on radios being told that give people the wrong idea of radio capabilities.

I picked up a good book for preppers called "*Emergency Radio Communications*" by Caleb Watts. It is worth reading. It covers GMRS, FRS, CB, MURS, and amateur radio. It also has a good example of a family emergency communications plan. It also covers a lot of the rules and regulations surrounding different types of radios. There was a lot of information that I was not aware of regarding some of the rules. This book, in my opinion, is a good one to get. You can get it on Amazon at:

http://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Rad...r=1-2&keywords=emergency+radio+communications


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ordered a copy of it and a few other books I been wantin. Should be here in bout a week.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

OK, got my books. This en do have lots a rules an regulations in it. But it didn't have much a the hands on stuff I were kinda hopin fer. I thin ya could get mosta the info offin the f c c site, but ifin ya wan't it all in one spot this here book would be the one. I were just a tad disappointed in it I guess.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I picked one up too, since I'm really green when it comes to radios. I tend to agree it was not what I was expecting. I think I will look around a see if I can find a better detailed one. I have a couple of the UV-5's as my first ones. Still good info. in the book though. I found a book on antennas at a yard sale last year that is making me want to put up a tower, but I got a ton of yard work that has to come first, and the "Boss" has a lot of honey-do projects too...


----------

